# Next Generation Sig



## bearsergeant (Jan 28, 2017)

Heard news of the New - next generation Sig Sauer MPX, what are your thoughts. Great article i read.
https://www.gunworld.com/guns/next-gen-firepower-sig-sauers-new-mpx-p/


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Not a big fan of the machine pistol category I prefer rifles or hand guns. It looks nice. Hope it has some Sig qualities of the past and for $1500 I would imagine it does.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Looks nice but for that price I'm buying a rifle!


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

I used to use MP5's and M4 rifles for work. In my opinion the M4 is not much bigger and far more capable than any pistol caliber carbine.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Looks a little big to carry IWB..but very cool. Know I love my old Sig P 226. Stuffs into the pants easy.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

pass,
give me a pistol or a SBR or even a full sized rifle.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

These weapons really perverse the original point of a subgun/PDW/machine pistol. 

Selling them as is on the civilian market is more a marketing ploy than anything of use, with optics and a tax stamp you can make a Glock pattern lower AR9 for under 1K if you shop the parts and build it yourself.

To each their own

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I would imagine it would be handier with a telescoping stock. Guess I would have to try it to find out.


----------



## bearsergeant (Jan 28, 2017)

Thanks for all the feedback guys.


----------

